# Maternity farm work clothes needed!



## thethinkingweasel (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello friends! I am 5 months along in my first pregnancy, and have been having the hardest time finding maternity clothes that are good for working outside on the farm. My favorite work clothes are Ex Officio collared shirts with vents, and Duluth Trading cargo pants. Neither of these brands makes ANY maternity clothes. In my internet searching, I have yet to find any company that makes maternity clothes designed for farm work. Has anyone here had this experience? Found any leads? Have any suggestions???


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 19, 2020)

Lol, there aren't any as far as I know. Clothes for men with hay bellies always have the rears too small and are useless. What I've seen done the most is to find some bibs that unzip down the middle and can be left open and try to buy the next size up to accommodate baby and that mandatory weight the doctor wants you lugging around (also useless, dang it). 

Interested to see if things have changed since I looked long ago, so I guess I'm following this thread.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 19, 2020)

Jeans with the stretchy maternity panel.... a few pairs you don't care if they get manure and such stains.... oversized mens shirts....Button down or snaps give you more control on temps that say t-shirt/pullover types.  Never bothered with maternity work clothes because most men's work shirts are better made.... and I sure didn't care how I looked and the cows sure didn't give 2 figs either as long as I showed up.


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 20, 2020)

Plus, no matter how big you get, your cows will always be bigger...They won't even look at you funny.

What kind of work are you looking for coverage for? What climate/weather? What trimester?


----------



## thethinkingweasel (Aug 20, 2020)

Haha!! True, the animals don't care! I'm really attached to my nice work clothes, though, which also took me forever to find. I'm in my second trimester and my belly is about to bust the buttons off of my normal work shirts. I have found some capris and some pants that will work as the weather gets cooler, but I really need some shirts for NOW. I'm due in December, and I've found some flannel maternity shirts that should work nicely for outside work in the fall, but they are waaaay too hot to wear at the moment.

Several friends have suggested just wearing dresses, but I can't see that that would work very well with squatting/kneeling in the garden and digging holes for trees and wading through muck when it rains. I like having coverage on my legs against poison ivy, blackberries, mosquitoes, etc., and pants/capris just seem easier to bend down in than a dress that I'd have to hike up all the time.

All the outdoor/work type clothing companies seem to think that pregnant women don't ever do these sorts of things. I'm feeling quite invisible lately. I see a business opportunity here for someone who sews (not me)!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 20, 2020)

Get oversized men's overalls from Salvation Army.  Shorten the legs.  They are roomy and good for hot months.  I used them with a sports bra years ago when working construction on our apartment building with no A/C and they kept me cooler than shorts.  You can also buy them new at Tractor Supply - pricey new though.  Or look on line.  The overalls do hold up well and you can use them in cold winters by wearing heavy wool sweaters underneath them instead of over.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 20, 2020)

Just saw you don't sew so you will have to shorten the legs by cutting them off and leaving them ragged, OR get the iron on hem tape.  This tape is like the iron on patches/  You fold up the hems after you cut off the extra leg length and just iron the tape on to hem the bottoms.


----------



## thethinkingweasel (Aug 20, 2020)

I can sew enough to hem them! Just not interested in/able to make a garment from scratch.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh, okay.  Then look at the thrift stores and Salvation army.  They are super comfortable since there is nothing at waist level and if necessary you can leave the buttons open or sew in a stretch panel on the sides.  If you can hem, you can  manage that if you decide you need it.  I don't think you will.  Get several sizes in girth and you will be able to make it all the way through to the due date.

Congratulations!!  Let us know when the little darling arrives  Our pages are for all babies!!!


----------



## thistlebloom (Aug 20, 2020)

I second the overalls idea. 
I have a pair of insulated womens Walls overalls for winter and have about wore them to death over several years. They have the zippers up the outside of the legs for easy on /off over snowboots. I wear jeans underneath, so when I come in from chores I can just shed in the laundry room.
That has nothing whatever to do with maternity wear, I just had too much coffee this morning and it makes me verbose!


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 20, 2020)

What heresy!    You can never have too much coffee!!!  LOL


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 20, 2020)

I approve of the above ideas. But no dresses. Dresses are for girls...and mosquitos and ticks. You can be a girl after chores are done and you're showered.
Ill fitting preg genes and big ole' cheap men's T shirts were what I resorted to, but clothing crisis was the theme of the day with Ds#1 & 2. Either that or a gangster tent woman. Never had a pair of preg genes that would stay up or a t shirt that would fit the watermelon and not be a tent on the rest of me.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2020)

Reading with interest. I vote for overalls too. If pot bellied men can wear them and their expansive girth be accommodated, why not your growing baby?


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 20, 2020)

All the mennonite women here wear dresses and such.  I personally won't even wear shorts in the barns due to hating the feel of flies on my bare legs.... One of the less strict families; the daughter wears like shorts under  a skirt...skorts?  maybe...
but they all wear them and i guess that if you grow up with only dresses, you never even think about the inconvenience....


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 22, 2020)

Actually. other than the ticks, etc. dresses are actually cooler in the summer heat since the air can waft up underneath.  When driving in the summer heat I always used to wear mid calf full light weight skirts with a tank top.  You can ruck up the skirt to get AC underneath it, the skirt is full and non binding, and on long trips with no rest stop areas, you can pull up the skirt, perch on the running board on the passenger side of the truck, and pee without any problem or having to find a bush.  LOL   If the ide of the road is good enough for the gander . . . .   LOL

Overalls are very comfortable.  Probably why men like them while they kept us in corsets!


----------



## ChickenMomma (Aug 22, 2020)

do you have a second hand childrens clothing store near you? Ours here sells maternity clothes and you could get some nice pants and tops for $3-4 a piece that woulnd't matter if you got manure on them.  just my two cents


----------

